# J-Line wheels | TKO Motorwerks - On Sale before Price Increase



## TKO Motorwerks (Nov 16, 2004)

J-Line has announced price increases effective April 1st, 2006.
*TKOmotorwerks* would like to give VWVortex members an opportunity to take advantage of current pricing before the increase takes place. *We are also offering an additional 10% off on 2-piece wheels and 5% off 3-piece wheels*.
And now the beautiful sets of wheels J-Line has to offer:
















































































































To determine your price, first click *here* to pull up a pricing guide. Select the size you are shopping for which will help you determine wheel price. Then take the appropriate discount rate to determine your cost then add shipping. _Estimate shipping to about $35 per wheel and add to total._
Expect turn-around time of 4-6 weeks for delivery as each wheel is custom-made for every application.
Please call us at *253.333.8TKO[8856]* to place your order. Feel free to post up any questions or concerns you might have. We can also be reached by email [[email protected]] or VWVortex Instant Messaging.


----------



## TKO Motorwerks (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: J-Line wheels | TKO Motorwerks - On Sale before Price Increase (TKO Motorwerks)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

